

BusinessWeek names Inkling (YC 06) one of America's most promising startups - nate
http://blog.inklingmarkets.com/2010/03/businessweek-names-inkling-one-of.html

======
BenS
Congrats! Overall, this list had some great ideas. It's refreshing to see a
whole crew that aren't being discussed in the typical Silicon Valley blogs. I
thought sparefoot.com was especially cool.

------
ziadbc
Are you guys gonna be at the HN meetup tonight?

~~~
nate
:( I don't think it can work for me tonight. I'll see how it goes. But I've
had dinner slow cooking since 10 am for Lynette and I :) And she might be
getting home kinda late. I'll try and get us to the next one.

------
wushupork
Congrats Adam!

------
bkudria
Also an interesting company: <http://www.inkling.com/>

